# Sólo luces LED en el nuevo Audi R8 V10



## mnicolau (Ene 5, 2009)

Les comparto una noticia que acabo de ver y me pareció muy interesante. Los leds cada vez en mayor medida están ganando terreno y este es un ejemplo de ello.

*Audi R8 V10 Gets all LED Lighting*

Todas las luces del nuevo y deportivo coche de Audi son LED, tanto las luces interiores como las exteriores incluyendo los faros. Es un ejemplo de ahorro energético y sobre todo un gran paso de la tecnología LED sobre las bombillas incandescentes tradicionales.

El nuevo Audi R8 V10 es un coche deportivo en el que la marca alemana ha hecho un esfuerzo extra por concentrarse en el ahorro tanto de combustible como energético. Para ello han hecho uso de LEDs en los intermitentes, luces delanteras, traseras y todo el iluminado interior.

Los LEDs se usaban ya en varios modelos para iluminar el interior o detalles, en resumidas cuentas, con una potencia lumínica reducida. Los nuevos faros del R8 son los primero que hacen uso exclusivamente de tecnología LED. El director del departamento de luz y visibilidad en Audi, Dr. Wolfgang Huhn, ha afirmado que “Mucha gente veía inicialmente este desarrollo (iluminación LED)como una mera técnica de marketing. Pero todas las personas que han visto las nuevas luces en acción se han quedado sorprendidas no sólo por la excelente potencia lumínica, sino también por la homogénea distribución de la luz y el color de la misma, del estilo de la luz diurna.”
Los típicos faros de xenon ofrecen una media de 80 lumens por vatio consumido, los hasta ahora LEDs tradicionales ofrecióan tan sólo 18 lumens por l ouqe no eran un medio viable. Pero gracias al desarrollo de este nuevo tipo de leds, se ha conseguido llegar a los 100 lumens por vatio consumido, que supera incluso a las luces xenon.

Una de las características más interesantes del nuevo sistema de iluminación LED es que puede ser controlado digitalmente, por lo que el sistema puede ajustarse de forma automática según la situación actual, encendiéndose más o menos según sea necesario. Además Audi afirma estar desarrollando un sistema que junto con un pequeño radar ilumine de forma inteligente sin deslumbrar a los conductores que vengan en sentido contrario o estén delante de nosotros.












Fuente: http://www.theinquirer.es/2009/01/05/solo-luces-led-en-el-nuevo-audi-r8-v10.html
Más información en: http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=13845 (en inglés)

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ene 5, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## Danbat (Ene 5, 2009)

En mi Fairlane V8 1974 le cambié las luces de interior, tablero de instrumentos, posición y freno por LED. Reemplacé unas 25 lámparas incandescentes y ahorro unos 10 amperes, lo que redundará en la vida útil de mi alternador. No he podido reemplazar aún las luces bajas y altas ni las de reversa, por esto de la potencia. Esperemos que con estas acciones como la de Audi podamos disfrutar de LED de alta potencia a precios accesibles, ya que cuando los fabriquen en cantidades los precios van a ir haciéndose más humanos.


----------



## Condor-11 (Ene 5, 2009)

Estem, muy bueno eso de los leds, pero, ese "autito" estará mas barato por tener LEDS?

Estaria bueno dar unas vueltas arriba de eso jaja, pero seguro sale una cifra que no te alcanzan los dedos para contar   

Muy buen post! 

Saludos y suerte!


----------

